# one training book/dvd every dog man needs



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

If you could pick one dvd or book about traing an all around hunting dog what would it be?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

No such thing exists.


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

ditto chaws, wouldn't give up any of my books or DVD's, they all teach you something different and are indispensable....there is no all knowing, catch all book,DVD or hunting dog, they all have their strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Mar 23, 2010)

Chaws said:


> No such thing exists.


which ones are the top 3 in your opinion?

How many DVDs do you have?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

ScrotieMcBoogerballs said:


> Chaws said:
> 
> 
> > No such thing exists.
> ...


I've got TONS of materials.

Some of my favorite stuff would be as follows.

Fowl Dogs - Rick Stawski - Basics program, disks 1-3

Smartworks Smartfetch - Evan Graham - 2 disk thorough force fetch program

Smartworks - Evan Graham - Transition program, 3 disks

Total Retriever training, marking - Mike Lardy - basics and marking concepts

Art and Science of Handling Retrievers - Dave Rorem - How to handle a dog at the line and in the field for successful running in Hunt Tests and Field Trials.

Sound Beginnings - Jackie Mertens - Starting of a puppy
Training a Retriever Puppy - Bill Hilmann - Also a great starting a puppy program

With all of the above titles, it'll set you back roughly $500 but will be the most valuable materials in your collection. Of course if you're just building a meat dog, you could probably get away with a $300 investment for a few of the above.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

airforcehobit said:


> If you could pick one dvd or book about traing an all around hunting dog what would it be?


There are a lot of good ones, of course. I might go with "Expert Advice on Gundog Training" by Duffy. It's been around for a long time, but the format of having a panel of experts respond to most questions/problems a trainer might run into makes for a very complete reference book. There are sections on for Pointers, Retrievers, Flushers, and Versatile Dogs.... Each panel is presented with a question and all give their individual responses. I've probably referred to this book more than any other book I have over the years.


----------



## mmduncan (Dec 24, 2009)

There is one DVD I think is very good for beginners and it is made by chris akin called Duck dog basics and it has one of the better obedience sections I have seen so far. It is very basic but obedience is the most important thing in a gun dogs training. It is a very common sense type of approach and is very easy to understand. One thing I will say about this its about building duck dogs not field trial drones. Also the smartwork series is very good as well. Good luck


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

*"Gun-Dog Training for Spaniels and Retrievers" by Kenneth Roebuck* worked for me in training all my Springers for the last 25 years. You can pick one up for about $6.00 used on Amazon. Read the whole book then buy your dog and start training.

*"Best Way to Train Your Gun Dog: The Delmar Smith Method"** by Bill Tarrant* is what I used for training my setter.

*"The Burnt Creek method of dog training: A bird dog workbook by Jim Marti"* is also very good.

Dog training need not be overly complicated for the average guy wanting a good hunting dog. I think the real secret is to buy as much dog as you can afford, teach it basic commands and retrieving, then take the dog hunting. My experience is a dog with good breeding figures most of the hunting out themselves. I just want to be able to keep her under control. I don't have field trial dogs, but I've got pretty darn good hunting dogs.

Good breeders are the reason these dogs are such good hunters and easy to train, thus the real key is buying the best dog you can afford.


----------

